# Fall South Dakota Hunting



## duckyboymn (Jan 28, 2006)

Buddy and I got drawn for Fall South Dakota waterfowl. Would like to find a guy or 2 guys interested in hunting with us. No decoys necessary. We pretty well have that covered. Our first trip would be the first week in Nov and would like to work the area west of Aberdeen to river. Roscoe/Eureka. All field hunting. Either Canada goose spread or Combo Snow/speck/Canada spread with Sunset Duck shoots. Again, not really interested in water hunts....even though we are from MN and known as "the water hunters" or "roost busters"...not interested in that.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm from Minnesota and I'm going to sodak too. Anyone is welcome to come. No need for decoys - we just gonna jump shoot. Holler at me if you wanna boost some roosts boys!


----------



## justquacky (Feb 27, 2008)

Just watch your dates so that you don't run into gun deer season. Crazy time to be in camo hunting geese, just saying... We hunt ND and make sure we are done by opening gun deer.


----------



## sdkylesd (Feb 23, 2012)

x2... especially when you get in the remote areas like roscoe those deer hunters/ truck hunters are ready to shoot anything opening weekend


----------



## duckyboymn (Jan 28, 2006)

Anyone hunting Northern SD this upcoming week or week after? We will be hunting West of Aberdeen. Probably a little earlier that desired, but our schedules conflicted in later part of November. So we will make the most of what we have to work with. I am anticipating catching some migration the following week. Sounds like there are Canadas and specks with some mallard flocks.


----------



## sdkylesd (Feb 23, 2012)

duckyboymn said:


> Anyone hunting Northern SD this upcoming week or week after? We will be hunting West of Aberdeen. Probably a little earlier that desired, but our schedules conflicted in later part of November. So we will make the most of what we have to work with. I am anticipating catching some migration the following week. Sounds like there are Canadas and specks with some mallard flocks.


Ill be about the same area from the 7th to the 11th


----------

